# Aussie cubers



## GAN 356 X (Nov 10, 2019)

Just a thread for cubers from Australia to talk about cubing related stuff. There are some other threads, but they are all outdated and old (like 10+ years)


----------



## Iwannaganx (Nov 10, 2019)

Who's going to Melbourne cube days?


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 10, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Who's going to Melbourne cube days?


I wanted to go, but it had reached the competitor limit.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 12, 2019)

I am going to Melbourne cube days!


Iwannaganx said:


> Who's going to Melbourne cube days?


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Nov 14, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Who's going to Melbourne cube days?





alexiscubing said:


> go to sydney open i might get pyra ocr cox i avg 2.9



Living in Brisbane sucks, there are barely any comps tbh....


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 14, 2019)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> Living in Brisbane sucks, there are barely any comps tbh....


There's Northside Cube days coming soon, with team blind and mirror cube too!


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Nov 20, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> There's Northside Cube days coming soon, with team blind and mirror cube too!



Just signed up! Sounds like lots of fun, unfortunately no pyraminx....


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 27, 2019)

New comp coming up in Bendigo! its a bit far from where I live (2-3 hours), but I will consider it as its only for one day. 






Bendigo Cube Blitz 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## Sowrduk (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi, I am from Sydney, Australia


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 29, 2019)

Sowrduk said:


> Hi, I am from Sydney, Australia


Hello!

Melbourne Cube Days is on today! Wish me luck!

Mains and Goals:

3x3: gan x sub 20 single, sub 24 average
4x4 aosu aub-1:40 single, sub 1:50 average
5x5 huaglong
2x2 yupo
oh gts2m

Edit:
Wow, in the end I ended up getting a 17.xx average and 14.xx single! I made it to the second round with a place within the top 50! As well as competing I met a few new cubers, tried some new cubes, and watched some CRs get beaten!


----------



## Mr_Tiger420 (Dec 7, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Just a thread for cubers from Australia to talk about cubing related stuff. There are some other threads, but they are all outdated and old (like 10+ years)


Are there any competitions in geraldton?


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 7, 2019)

Mr_Tiger420 said:


> Are there any competitions in geraldton?


I can’t see any, but you can always check the map on the WCA website.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 7, 2019)

Mr_Tiger420 said:


> Are there any competitions in geraldton?








Competitions | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





The closest could find to Geraldton is Perth Puzzle Party in Woodvale: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/PerthPuzzleParty2020
even then, its 4 hours away according to Google maps(https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Ger...8247a1290!2m2!1d114.6144452!2d-28.7796535!1m0)

You'll have to wait for one to pop up


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 17, 2019)

Altona Algorithms and Melbourne Cube Days 2020 announced!






[Cancelled] Altona Algorithms 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org










[Cancelled] 10th Anniversary Melbourne Cube Days 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





Melbourne Cube Days is also celebrating its 10th year anniversary!

Edit: sorry for the multi post


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 17, 2019)

I literally just came here to announce that. Will you do Altona Algorithms and Melbourne Cube Days?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 17, 2019)

CodingCuber said:


> I literally just came here to announce that. Will you do Altona Algorithms and Melbourne Cube Days?


Most likely. I am going to Melbourne Summer so if you';re going there ill see you there!


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 18, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Most likely. I am going to Melbourne Summer so if you';re going there ill see you there!


Nice! I’ll see you at Melbourne Summer. I think I will go to Melbourne Cube days, but Altona Algorithms is an hour away from me so yeah.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 18, 2019)

CodingCuber said:


> Nice! I’ll see you at Melbourne Summer. I think I will go to Melbourne Cube days, but Altona Algorithms is an hour away from me so yeah.


Altona is 2 hours away from me. Melbourne Cube Days is 1 and a half hours. see ya there!


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 19, 2019)

Williamstown Winter 2020 | World Cube Association







www.worldcubeassociation.org






Never seen this before, looks pretty cool.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 19, 2019)

CodingCuber said:


> Williamstown Winter 2020 | World Cube Association
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good chance I'll go. Its about an hour and 40 minutes away from where I live. Do you think you will go?

And Australian nationals 2020!






[Cancelled] Australian Nationals 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





Thing is its in SA


----------



## RandomNameCubes (Dec 20, 2019)

Hey I’m from Melbourne. I also have a few cubes for sale on the buy sell trade page if anyone is interested in cube sold from Australia, I can sell at Melbourne comps too if you ask, I love meeting people.


----------



## Nathanael (Dec 20, 2019)

Who's also as sad as I am that so far there have been no cubing comps announced in Sydney. I want to go to the Nationals but don't n=know if I can.


----------



## RandomNameCubes (Dec 20, 2019)

There has been quite a few Sydney comps this year and I assume they keep adding more. Have you ever been to a comp before or first time?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 20, 2019)

Nathanael said:


> Who's also as sad as I am that so far there have been no cubing comps announced in Sydney. I want to go to the Nationals but don't n=know if I can.


No way I can go, too far Vic to SA 


RandomNameCubes said:


> There has been quite a few Sydney comps this year and I assume they keep adding more. Have you ever been to a comp before or first time?


I've been to Melbourne Cube Days 2019 and am going to Melbourne Summer 2020


----------



## Nathanael (Dec 20, 2019)

RandomNameCubes said:


> There has been quite a few Sydney comps this year and I assume they keep adding more. Have you ever been to a comp before or first time?


I've been to a comp and really enjoyed it but now there seems to be none that have been created for 2020 so far. Hopes are still up though for me!


----------



## RandomNameCubes (Dec 20, 2019)

Yeah Sydney comps aren’t pretty common and there will be some soon, the only place with more competitions in Australia is Melbourne



GAN 356 X said:


> No way I can go, too far Vic to SA
> 
> I've been to Melbourne Cube Days 2019 and am going to Melbourne Summer 2020



Hi I sent you a pm earlier today


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 20, 2019)

RandomNameCubes said:


> Hi I sent you a pm earlier today


Replied


----------



## David ep (Dec 20, 2019)

Sup oh and yes I'm still alive


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 20, 2019)

Solving in Sale 2020






Solving in Sale 2020 | World Cube Association







www.worldcubeassociation.org





I probably won't go because it is a bit far away from where I live


----------



## Nathanael (Dec 21, 2019)

Still waiting for a Sydney Comp to appear. Fingers crossed!






FMSea Bass Strait 2020 | World Cube Association







www.worldcubeassociation.org





Another new competiton! Speedcubing Australia's getting so many new comps but none are in Sydney  . Still props to them for announcing so many, this is really huge! If only I lived in Melbourne there would be SOO MANY m
comps to go to lol.

Just realised that this competition is on a Cruise ship lol. That would make for a pretty cool, yet weird and wacky comp!


----------



## David ep (Dec 21, 2019)

Dont worry there will be plenty of sydney comps next year


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 21, 2019)

Nathanael said:


> Still waiting for a Sydney Comp to appear. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty cool. I don't think ill go because its FMC I prefer to have freedom rather than having to stay with someone the whole time

More comps:






Devonport By Sea 2020 | World Cube Association







www.worldcubeassociation.org









Melbourne Mean Madness 2020 | World Cube Association







www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## David ep (Dec 22, 2019)

I hate how they are just bombarding us with comps, it just makes people more worried about stuff


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 23, 2019)

Comp in Wollongong for you Sydneysiders 






Going to The Gong 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## alexiscubing (Dec 24, 2019)

Anyone going to Wollongong comp


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 24, 2019)

alexiscubing said:


> Anyone going to Wollongong comp


Nah, Im in Melbourne


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 3, 2020)

Anyone going to Perth Puzzle Party?


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 3, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Anyone going to Perth Puzzle Party?


Nope. Sounds good though. If only I had enough money to travel everywhere for comps.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 3, 2020)

Not strictly related, but here's the Oceanic World Championiships





Oceania - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 3, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Not strictly related, but here's the Oceanic World Championiships
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that we weren’t having an Oceanic World Championships this year...


----------



## TNL Cubing (Jan 4, 2020)

__





Northside Cube Days 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





Anyone going to Northside next weekend?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 8, 2020)

how do you qualify for nationals (like 3x3)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 8, 2020)

I think you have to have set a certain time or below in another competition when you register for that event. After registration closes, they remove events people didn’t qualify for, e.g. I am sub 20, qualification is a sub 30 ao5, but I haven't been to a comp, so if
registration closes on me, and I haven’t achieved the sub 30 ao5 officially, I am removed from the list. Qualifying times are listed on the comp website.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I think you have to have set a certain time or below in another competition when you register for that event. After registration closes, they remove events people didn’t qualify for, e.g. I am sub 20, qualification is a sub 30 ao5, but I haven't been to a comp, so if
> registration closes on me, and I haven’t achieved the sub 30 ao5 officially, I am removed from the list. Qualifying times are listed on the comp website.


I don’t think this is a fair way to qualify because there aren’t many comps where some people live so they miss out.



DerpBoiMoon said:


> how do you qualify for nationals (like 3x3)


All you need to do for 3x3 is to have an official result at comp.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 8, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> All you need to do for 3x3 is to have an official result at comp.
> View attachment 11219


What does it mean by 'an official single result'?

Sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 8, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> What does it mean by 'an official single result'?
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question


have done a solve in comp, that got recorded.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 8, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> have done a solve in comp, that got recorded.



I don't think it needs to be recorded(filmed), doesn't it just need to be an official single that wasn't a DNF?


(Don't mind my crashing this Aussie-only thread)


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I don't think it needs to be recorded(filmed), doesn't it just need to be an official single that wasn't a DNF?


yes


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I don't think it needs to be recorded(filmed), doesn't it just need to be an official single that wasn't a DNF?
> 
> 
> (Don't mind my crashing this Aussie-only thread)


Recorded as in in the WCA database lol. not on vid.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 8, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> yes


So it needs to be recorded on film? Damn, I haven't done that

Oh thanks Etotheipi


Etotheipi said:


> Recorded as in in the WCA database lol. not on vid.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 10, 2020)

Has anyone else noticed how much cubing in Australia has grown since worlds 2019?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Has anyone else noticed how much cubing in Australia has grown since worlds 2019?


i started because it was in my youtube recommended and then i wanted to solve it




everyone else i know who cubes cubed before worlds


----------



## Nathanael (Jan 12, 2020)

Still awaiting that Sydney Comp. Well I may be going to nationals so yeah...


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 16, 2020)

Barwon for the Bush 2020: All registration fees go to communities affected by drought, flood or fire.
Sydney Autumn 2020: Finally another Sydney comp.
Twisting in Toowoomba 2020: Comp in Toowoomba, Queensland


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Nathanael said:


> But for all other events as long as you've competed in a competition and gotten a solve before, you're all good!


Lucky Aussies. In US Nats last year, you had to have a 40-second average. It's no problem for me, but it stinks for anybody who lives close to the Nats venue, but averages higher than 40 seconds (let's be honest here, there won't be many people who average 35-40 seconds that will be traveling hundreds of miles to go to Nats).


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 18, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Barwon for the Bush 2020: All registration fees go to communities affected by drought, flood or fire.
> Sydney Autumn 2020: Finally another Sydney comp.
> Twisting in Toowoomba 2020: Comp in Toowoomba, Queensland


Damn, Even though Barwon for the Buch is in Victoria, its ages away. Stinks if you live in Portsea or something (or though you could catch the ferry


----------



## LS Cubing (Jan 18, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Just a thread for cubers from Australia to talk about cubing related stuff. There are some other threads, but they are all outdated and old (like 10+ years)


Bruh is there any comps in canberra this year? If so whats the date and venue


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 18, 2020)

LS Cubing said:


> Bruh is there any comps in canberra this year? If so whats the date and venue


im surprised nats aren't there


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 18, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> im surprised nats aren't there


Location of nats changes each year. Eventually there will be nats in Canberra


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 19, 2020)

t


CodingCuber said:


> Location of nats changes each year. Eventually there will be nats in Canberra


think they ever going to perth?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 19, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> t
> 
> think they ever going to perth?


Or Darwin, the city with the least comps


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 19, 2020)

Hopefully nats will be around long enough to go to most major cities


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 19, 2020)

I am looking to organise a competition in Sydney in late June and have already contacted Ed. Don't be surprised to see multiple comps around June in Aus.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 19, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I am looking to organise a competition in Sydney in late June and have already contacted Ed. Don't be surprised to see multiple comps around June in Aus.


Cool! Organising a comp is something I wouldn't mind doing sometime in the future!

Whose going to Melbourne Summer in 5 days? I'm doing 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, mega, pyra, skewb, sq-1, and OH. I'll be there on all 3 days of the comp

MY goals cos I won't have time to post in the morning before the comp

2x2 sub-4 single, sub-5 average
3x3 sub-17 average, PR single
4x4 make cutoff
5x5 sub-2:30 single
6x6 make cutoff, maybe sub-5 single
7x7 make cutoff
mega make cutoff
sq-1 sub-1 single
skewb sub-10 single, idrc
pyra sub-10 single, sub-12 average
OH sub- 40 single. I have improved a lot


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 19, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Whose going to Melbourne Summer in 5 days? I'm doing 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, mega, pyra, skewb, sq-1, and OH. I'll be there on all 3 days of the comp
> 
> MY goals cos I won't have time to post in the morning before the comp
> 
> ...


I’m going to Melbourne Summer! 
I’ll be there on day 2 and possibly day 3 if I make round 2.
I am competing in Pyra, 3x3 and 2x2

3x3- Sub 25 Average
2x2 - sub 6 Average?
Pyra - sub 10 average


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 20, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I’m going to Melbourne Summer!
> I’ll be there on day 2 and possibly day 3 if I make round 2.
> I am competing in Pyra, 3x3 and 2x2
> 
> ...


Wow, I really suck at pyra, even though its in my top 5 favourite events


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 20, 2020)

I can't go  on the other side of aus



GAN 356 X said:


> Or Darwin, the city with the least comps


where the crocs at


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 20, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Wow, I really suck at pyra, even though its in my top 5 favourite events


I basically use my own algs for the last step in pyra but I still really enjoy it


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 20, 2020)

Who wants to 2-5 relay race?
( if its lower case it's something wide)
2) U' R2 F R2 U2 F U' F R'
3) D2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U R' F R2 B2 L' F' D2 B' F2 D'
4) U B R F D' B' F' D B2 R f' u R2 D f B D B2 L2 U B' U L2 F' u2 R' f D2 B r2 D L' u2 B2 u f2 L2 R2 u R2
5) d2 b f B' l' b' B' L2 b R2 f' b' U2 B f' r' f D B' l2 f' R2 L' B' D' l2 L' u' U' d2 D2 L2 R B2 L d b2 u2 d2 D2 r2 u2 B U r R F d U L' R2 F' r' U' f' U2 r2 b d2 R'

My time: 6:22.04 
2x2: 6.72
3x3: 25.55
4x4: ~2:00
5x5: ~3:30


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 20, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Who wants to 2-5 relay race?
> ( if its lower case it's something wide)
> 2) U' R2 F R2 U2 F U' F R'
> 3) D2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U R' F R2 B2 L' F' D2 B' F2 D'
> ...


I don’t have 5x5 and only just started 4x4 so I probably won’t but thanks for the offer


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 20, 2020)

Does anyone want to do a comp for just the aussie cubers on this chat
Finishes on 30/1/20
Events are:
2x2, 3x3, 4x4, pyra, skewb, clock, OH
Scrambles
2)
1. R' F2 U' R' U F U' R U'
2. R' U F' U' R' F2 R' F' R2 F'
3. U' R2 U' R2 F R F' R' U' R'
4. U R2 U F' U R F U' R
5. U R U' F2 R2 F' U' R U2

3)
1. R2 U2 L F2 L' D2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 B U B' L2 D' R B' R' F U'
2. L' U' B' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F L2 R2 D2 B' R' B2 L F L' D' F U2
3. B2 F2 U2 L' R2 B2 R U2 B2 U2 D' L' B L R' F D B' D2 R
4. L D F D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 R B2 D' F D R2 F2
5. L U' B D2 R2 L D F R' B2 L' F2 R D2 R D2 L U2 R F2

4)
1. D2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 R' D2 F' D' B U' B U R Uw2 F Rw2 L' R F L Uw2 F' Uw2 R' B' Uw' Fw2 D' R' Uw' F2 D Rw Fw U2 B2 Rw
2. D' R U2 F' B L' U' R L D2 F2 R B2 L' B2 U2 L2 F' L' Rw2 U' Rw2 D' L' Fw2 Uw2 L' R2 D' Rw2 L Fw' F' U2 R U Fw2 R Fw Rw' Fw F2 Uw Rw'
3. B R2 F L2 B R2 U2 F U2 F' U2 L2 D' B' L' B2 D2 B2 F2 R' Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 D' Fw2 R2 D L2 Fw2 D' R U2 Fw' U R' D2 Uw' Rw' B Uw2 B L2
4. F2 B D2 R2 L' D L' B' U' D2 R2 B U2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B Uw2 Fw2 R Uw2 U' F2 Rw2 U L' Fw2 Rw2 L' Fw R2 Fw F Rw2 Fw D Rw U2 Fw Rw2 L2 R2
5. R2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 B D2 L2 F' R2 U' L' R' B F2 U' R' U' R' Uw2 B Uw2 L F2 L2 Fw2 B' L' Uw2 L' Uw F B2 Rw2 Uw B Rw2 Fw' L' Uw' F2 R' Uw

Pyra)
1. R B R' U L' R' U' R' l' r u
2. R B' L U' L B' U B l b u'
3. L B L' B R B' L R' l r u'
4. U R' B L' U' R U' R' l u'
5. L B U' R' L R L' U' l' r' u

Skewb)
1. R' B L' B' R' U L' B' L
2. L' R' U L U B' U' B' U'
3. U B L R B' R' B' R' L' R'
4. R' B' R' B L' B L U'
5. U L' U' R L U L' R'

OH)
1. U2 F' L2 D' F2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U R U B R B L' U' F2
2. B2 R2 U2 B U2 L F' D L B2 R2 B2 U2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 D'
3. L U' B' U' F' D' L B2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B' U
4. R2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D' R' F R2 F' L2 U' B' L D2 B'
5. L' D U2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 R F2 L R D U' F' U' F2 U2

Clock)
1. UR3+ DR6+ DL5+ UL0+ U2- R2+ D4- L3+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R2- D1+ L5+ ALL1- UR DL UL
2. UR1+ DR2- DL5+ UL2+ U1+ R3- D5+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U3+ R5+ D3+ L2+ ALL4+ UR DL
3. UR5- DR1+ DL3+ UL2+ U0+ R1+ D2- L5- ALL5+ y2 U5- R5+ D0+ L3- ALL1- UR DL
4. UR3+ DR2- DL2+ UL1- U3+ R0+ D5- L4+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R4+ D3+ L4+ ALL3- UR UL
5. UR2+ DR4+ DL2- UL6+ U5+ R5- D1- L1+ ALL1- y2 U6+ R0+ D1- L3+ ALL3+ UR DR DL


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 20, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Does anyone want to do a comp for just the aussie cubers on this chat
> Finishes on 30/1/20
> Events are:
> 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, pyra, skewb, clock, OH
> ...


Sounds good! I’ll do 3x3, 2x2 and Pyraminx .


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 20, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Does anyone want to do a comp for just the aussie cubers on this chat
> Finishes on 30/1/20
> Events are:
> 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, pyra, skewb, clock, OH
> ...


2x2)
ao5=8.64

9.43
7.35
(4.87)
9.13
(10.50)
3x3)
a05=25.25

(21.52)
25.16
27.26
23.33
(27.62)
4x4)
a05=1:40.42

1:45.69
1:31.51 (So close, yet so far)
1:43.14
1:45.37 (Please be sub 1:30....plz.......)
1:32.75 (noooooooooooooooo....*cries inside*)
OH)
a05=1.06.66

1:13.53 (My first ever...and i get a gperm!!!)
50.62(yyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet)
56.68
1:21.76(ahahhahhahahh!)
1:10.72



The Pocket Cuber said:


> Just signed up! Sounds like lots of fun, unfortunately no pyraminx....


did you meet tingman?



alexiscubing said:


> I am looking to organise a competition in Sydney in late June and have already contacted Ed. Don't be surprised to see multiple comps around June in Aus.


any in perth?



alexiscubing said:


> Does anyone want to do a comp for just the aussie cubers on this chat
> Finishes on 30/1/20
> Events are:
> 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, pyra, skewb, clock, OH


Is inspection enforced? cause i didn't do that....so ye

whos going to nats?

The life of a wa cuber
Now: you guys are probably asleep ahhhhhhh time differences!!! me just spamming this thread waiting 8 hrs for you.....
Later: waiting for someone to respond
And later: waiting for comp
1 eternity later: ahhhhhhhhhh

is there an age to be an organizer (i weely want a perth comp) or delagate (get my new delegate firends to make new comps)

lets 1x1 race:
x y z2 y' z x'
me: 0.045

any delegates here?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 20, 2020)

You do know you can combine multiple posts into one post?



DerpBoiMoon said:


> The life of a wa cuber
> Now: you guys are probably asleep ahhhhhhh time differences!!! me just spamming this thread waiting 8 hrs for you.....
> Later: waiting for someone to respond
> And later: waiting for comp
> 1 eternity later: ahhhhhhhhhh





DerpBoiMoon said:


> is there an age to be an organizer (i weely want a perth comp) or delagate (get my new delegate firends to make new comps)





DerpBoiMoon said:


> lets 1x1 race:
> x y z2 y' z x'
> me: 0.045





DerpBoiMoon said:


> any delegates here?


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 20, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Does anyone want to do a comp for just the aussie cubers on this chat
> Finishes on 30/1/20
> Events are:
> 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, pyra, skewb, clock, OH
> ...



3x3:
ao5 = 23.030

1)21.876
2)(14.511) PB!!!! Two seconds of my previous pb. Brilliant f2l and overall a great solve.
3)23.634
4)(27.587) Too many pauses
5)23.580

2x2:
ao5 = 6.759 (Terrible average for me, should’ve been at least 5.7)

1)6.576
2)(DNF) So annoyed. Easy 3 second scramble but forgot to reset timer.
3)(6.457)
4)6.835
5)6.866

Pyraminx:
ao5 = 10.724

1) (12.174) not great
2)11.455 pretty bad start
3)(7.156) much better managed to plan out two edges and sledgehammer insert for last edge.
4)8.847
5)11.871



DerpBoiMoon said:


> is there an age to be an organizer (i weely want a perth comp) or delagate (get my new delegate firends to make new comps)








WCA Competition Organizer Guidelines | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org




It doesn’t look like there is an age


----------



## David ep (Jan 21, 2020)

Whos exited for melbourne summer !!


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 21, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> whos going to nats?


Not sure if i can go


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 21, 2020)

David ep said:


> Whos exited for melbourne summer !!


Me! Looking forward to the comp because I have a lot of new cuber friends coming


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 21, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> You do know you can combine multiple posts into one post?


i was really tired so the thought didn't come  sry


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 21, 2020)

David ep said:


> Whos exited for melbourne summer !!


I am!


----------



## David ep (Jan 21, 2020)

Yay


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 21, 2020)

good for you

anyone know how to be delegate?


CodingCuber said:


> WCA Competition Organizer Guidelines | World Cube Association
> 
> 
> The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...
> ...


I might when im 16 so they take me seriously


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 21, 2020)

Competitor groups are now out for Melbourne Summer if anyone’s interested


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 22, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Competitor groups are now out for Melbourne Summer if anyone’s interested


Saw that. I'm surprised I am in group 6 for 3x3 and 7 for 2x2


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 22, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Saw that. I'm surprised I am in group 6 for 3x3 and 7 for 2x2


I’m in group 7 for 2x2 as well


----------



## David ep (Jan 22, 2020)

Ill check what groups im in


----------



## David ep (Jan 22, 2020)

Im in group 4 for 3x3


----------



## David ep (Jan 22, 2020)

2x2 group 3


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2020)

David ep said:


> Ill check what groups im in





David ep said:


> Im in group 4 for 3x3





David ep said:


> 2x2 group 3






GAN 356 X said:


> You do know you can combine multiple posts into one post?



(Not an Aussie but wanted to point this out)


----------



## David ep (Jan 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> (Not an Aussie but wanted to point this out)


Ok?


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 23, 2020)

Are the groups based on skill or just random?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 23, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Are the groups based on skill or just random?


I believe its mostly off skill but they have to be flexible to fit people into groups. You'll have too ask a delegate or someone with more experience


----------



## NEONCUBES (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey guys. I’m a Sydney based cuber hoping to go to my first comp soon. We should organise a meet up in Sydney. Would be great to meet some fellow cubes.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 23, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I believe its mostly off skill but they have to be flexible to fit people into groups. You'll have too ask a delegate or someone with more experience


I’m probably in terrible groups then because I’ve improved by like 30 seconds from my previous results lol


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 23, 2020)

NEONCUBES said:


> Hey guys. I’m a Sydney based cuber hoping to go to my first comp soon. We should organise a meet up in Sydney. Would be great to meet some fellow cubes.


Do you mean meetup or a sydney competition?
I live in Olympic Park so would be happy to meetup


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 23, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I’m probably in terrible groups then because I’ve improved by like 30 seconds from my previous results lol


What's your current average? I was in group 1 for every event except 5x5 in my first comp, even though I averaged 18. I should hopefully get a 16 average if all goes well


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 23, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> What's your current average? I was in group 1 for every event except 5x5 in my first comp, even though I averaged 18. I should hopefully get a 16 average if all goes well


My current average is around 23 i’m hoping for a sub 20 single


----------



## NEONCUBES (Jan 23, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Do you mean meetup or a sydney competition?
> I live in Olympic Park so would be happy to meetup


I mean like a meet up. Just to meet some fellow cubers.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 23, 2020)

ok


----------



## David ep (Jan 23, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Are the groups based on skill or just random?


They have to put at least one fast person in every group because of scrambling but the rest are random


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 23, 2020)

David ep said:


> They have to put at least one fast person in every group because of scrambling but the rest are random


Oh, ok. Thanks for clarifying.
Also yay 100th reply in this thread


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 24, 2020)

eyyy what are your goals for melbourne summer?


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 24, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> eyyy what are your goals for melbourne summer?





CodingCuber said:


> 3x3- Sub 25 Average
> 2x2 - sub 6 Average?
> Pyra - sub 10 average


Sub 25 average should be easy I just don’t want to set high expectations


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 24, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> eyyy what are your goals for melbourne summer?




Whose going to Melbourne Summer in 5 days? I'm doing 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, mega, pyra, skewb, sq-1, and OH. I'll be there on all 3 days of the comp

MY goals cos I won't have time to post in the morning before the comp

2x2 sub-4 single, sub-5 average
3x3 sub-17 average, PR single
4x4 make cutoff
5x5 sub-2:30 single
6x6 make cutoff, maybe sub-5 single
7x7 make cutoff
mega make cutoff
sq-1 sub-1 single
skewb sub-10 single, idrc
pyra sub-10 single, sub-12 average
OH sub- 40 single. I have improved a lot
[/QUOTE]


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 24, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Whose going to Melbourne Summer in 5 days? I'm doing 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, mega, pyra, skewb, sq-1, and OH. I'll be there on all 3 days of the comp
> 
> MY goals cos I won't have time to post in the morning before the comp
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

How come I avg sub 1 on 4x4 but 3:00 on 5x5 whereas you avg 1:12 and 2:30?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 24, 2020)

How come I avg sub 1 on 4x4 but 3:00 on 5x5 whereas you avg 1:12 and 2:30?
[/QUOTE]

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/a2tvsv

I guess that means I'm good at 5x5? I just started practicing it properly 3 days ago when I got my MGC. On 4x4 I'm just about sub 1:10


----------



## David ep (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm at the comp right now


----------



## Greycube (Jan 24, 2020)

Good Luck. Let us know how you go

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 24, 2020)

David ep said:


> I'm at the comp right now


Are you doing FMC or did you just arrive early?


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 25, 2020)

Dylan is gonna reclaim OCR in Skewb. Dylan Johnston>Conor Sullivan.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 25, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Dylan is gonna reclaim OCR in Skewb. Dylan Johnston>Conor Sullivan.


Darby Lee got CR for clock average and single. Judged him on the single. Tommy Kiprillis also got FMC CR average and ciungle


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 25, 2020)

Darby annihilated the Avg. When Tomas gets a Temporus he will get it tho
Lennon also got NR 4BLD mean


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 25, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Darby Lee got CR for clock average and single. Judged him on the single. Tommy Kiprillis also got FMC CR average and ciungle


Saw that. Can you link your wca so we can see how you do or something


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm not a melbourne summer. My wca is 2018hirs04


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 25, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Darby annihilated the Avg. When Tomas gets a Temporus he will get it tho
> Lennon also got NR 4BLD mean


He could have got a wr if the last solve (an 8 if I remember correctly?) had have been better. I'd prefer not post my wca id as I would;d like to keep my ID to myself


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 25, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I'm not a melbourne summer. My wca is 2018hirs04





GAN 356 X said:


> He could have got a wr if the last solve (an 8 if I remember correctly?) had have been better. I'd prefer not post my wca id as I would;d like to keep my ID to myself


That’s ok.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 25, 2020)

Well, I was hanging out with 2 other cubers today and I had an Aosu Gts2m and he had an Aosu WRM, he left first and hopefully grabbed my 4x4 instead (If thats not what happened I'm dead) Anyway I have his WRm now and have used it to do about 10 or so solves. Its pretty nice but I prefer my GTs2M because of its feeling. I do a little better on the Gts2m as well, but I'm sure I could easily get used to the WRM. Its a bit of a problem because I have 4x4 tomorrow and I would prefer practice on a cube I'm used to. Hopefully he'll bring it tomorrow

Also, I really like the WRMs more compact size, its much nicer in my hands

I also tried th Gan XS and it blew me away. I did about 10 solves on that too, and averaged a little worse than normal. The feeling is incredible imo. Still, I think I'll try a Valk Elite before rushing in and buying an 80 dollar cube. 

I tried th original Valk and it was very nice. I can see why people say that its hard not to like


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 25, 2020)

I’ll be heading off to Melbourne Summer soon!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 26, 2020)

Connor Sullivans got the skewb average cr today


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 26, 2020)

ik but Dylan averages sub 3 so he might get it in finals


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 27, 2020)

Feliks got 5x5 average CR
Tommy Kiprills got CR FMC single + mean


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Jan 27, 2020)

hai im from cairns ther no competitions here i must be like the only cuber here lmao


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 27, 2020)

Awesomesaucer said:


> hai im from cairns ther no competitions here i must be like the only cuber here lmao




Bit of a drive
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/TwistinginToowoomba2020


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 27, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Bit of a drive
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/TwistinginToowoomba2020


May as well hop in a plane


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 28, 2020)

i was going to post this quite a while a go but forgot 
So at Perth Puzzle Party, some guy only competed in 2x2! who goes to a comp and doesn't do 3x3?

2020BENA01


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 28, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> i was going to post this quite a while a go but forgot
> So at Perth Puzzle Party, some guy only competed in 2x2! who goes to a comp and doesn't do 3x3?
> 
> 2020BENA01


I think there was about 5 people who only competed in 2x2 at Melbourne Summer


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 28, 2020)

Btw for people who went to Melbourne Summer 2020 and are wondering who I was, I was the kid with red hair


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Btw for people who went to Melbourne Summer 2020 and are wondering who I was, I was the kid with red hair


I saw you there but didn't introduce myself


----------



## David ep (Jan 31, 2020)

Lol


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 31, 2020)

Slow down Perth 2020. The main event is clock






Slow Down Perth 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 1, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Slow down Perth 2020. The main event is clock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you wait forever but the main event is clock and you don't do bld


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 1, 2020)

Im going to start do yau 4 with 323 and half centers. Maybe I'll get good enugh for 4x4 r2


----------



## David ep (Feb 1, 2020)

im not going to a comp for another 2 months rip


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 1, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Im going to start do yau 4 with 323 and half centers. Maybe I'll get good enugh for 4x4 r2


What do you average?
I average 57 with yau but my 3x3 takes 16-17


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 1, 2020)

David ep said:


> im not going to a comp for another 2 months rip


That is normal for me lol


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 1, 2020)

I am trying to go to at least 6 comps this year


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 1, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> That is normal for me lol


Lol same. I have soccer most of the year anyway so i can only really go to one day comps


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 1, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Lol same. I have soccer most of the year anyway so i can only really go to one day comps


Yes, Missed 4 comps due to running or soccer in 2018/2019


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 1, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> What do you average?
> I average 57 with yau but my 3x3 takes 16-17


1:20 and 20 on 3x3


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 1, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> 1:20 and 20 on 3x3


Nice!


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 1, 2020)

augh my 4x4 is horrible! im saving up for an aosu gts2


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 1, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> augh my 4x4 is horrible! im saving up for an aosu gts2


okay, I currently use the aosu wrm and the compact size is incredible. The best on the market in my opinion (more expensive tho)


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 2, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> augh my 4x4 is horrible! im saving up for an aosu gts2


I use the yusu. Pretty good for first 4x4.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 2, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> okay, I currently use the aosu wrm and the compact size is incredible. The best on the market in my opinion (more expensive tho)


I liked the GTS2M more cos of the feeling. the size of th wrm was nice to


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 2, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I use the yusu. Pretty good for first 4x4.


yeah the ylm was good ootb but then it's just eugh


----------



## Xavier Brooks (Feb 2, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> There's Northside Cube days coming soon, with team blind and mirror cube too!


Yes! I'll be sure to go there. Is it in/near Brisbane?


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 3, 2020)

Xavier Brooks said:


> Yes! I'll be sure to go there. Is it in/near Brisbane?


It's already happened sorry...


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 3, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Sowrduk and I are both competing at Going to the gong sydney soon and we are first and second on the psych sheet for pyra lol. We have been doing comp sims at school and he averages sub 3ish so he might get OCR and I might podium!


I like Pyraminx! Any tips for getting sub 7 with LBL?
Also, how do you access the psych sheet for upcoming comps?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 3, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I like Pyraminx! Any tips for getting sub 7 with LBL?
> Also, how do you access the psych sheet for upcoming comps?


Lol I need help getting sub-9 consistently


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 3, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I like Pyraminx! Any tips for getting sub 7 with LBL?
> Also, how do you access the psych sheet for upcoming comps?


You go to competitors on the comp website and press the event you want to see.
I am sub 4.3 with LBL
You can get sub 7 by watching Dominik Gorny's video on tip fingertricks and improving TPS
There is really nothing else to improve at LBL
I generally have 6 TPS on my pyra solves


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 3, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> You go to competitors on the comp website and press the event you want to see.
> I am sub 4.3 with LBL
> You can get sub 7 by watching Dominik Gorny's video on tip fingertricks and improving TPS
> There is really nothing else to improve at LBL
> I generally have 6 TPS on my pyra solves


So you don't use L4E?


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 3, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> So you don't use L4E?


Yeah, I was gonna learn but meh


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 4, 2020)

[Cancelled] Melbourne's Crazy Clock Challenge 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





yeah... no


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 4, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> [Cancelled] Melbourne's Crazy Clock Challenge 2020 | World Cube Association
> 
> 
> The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...
> ...


It is right before FMC 2020 right
Sydney also have an unreleased silent Sydney comp probably with similar events (clock, big bld, 3x3)


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 4, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> It is right before FMC 2020 right
> Sydney also have an unreleased silent Sydney comp probably with similar events (clock, big bld, 3x3)








[Cancelled] Silent Sydney 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org




3bld, 4bld, multi-bld


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 4, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> [Cancelled] Silent Sydney 2020 | World Cube Association
> 
> 
> The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...
> ...


Imma learn 4bld and multi (i only know 2bld lol)
And im 100% doing FMC 2020


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 7, 2020)

Many new sydney comps including Fortnite sydney 2.0 (Enjoyable Sydney Gathering is the worst name ever) and 20 in 20 in 2020 by Tingman. Very excited to have a comp at my school (ESG 2020)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 7, 2020)

Melton Midyear Meltdown






[Cancelled] Melton Midyear Meltdown 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 7, 2020)

Goals for Going to Gong 2020
2x2-sub 3 avg sub 2 single make finals
3x3-sub 15.5 avg PR single
4x4-sub 58 avg sub 55 single
OH-sub 33 avg sub 30 single
Pyra-sub 4 avg come 2nd (or first if sowrduk screws up)
I will post my results after the comp is finished


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 10, 2020)

so...how's school you kids? anyone wa?


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 11, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> so...how's school you kids? anyone wa?


eh trying to hold out til my comps on the 16th and 7-8th of march
a lot of work (selective school)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 11, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> so...how's school you kids? anyone wa?


Ok. Its school. SO far I haven't got any cubes confiscated which is good lol


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 11, 2020)

Goals for 2020 anyone?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 11, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Goals for 2020 anyone?


to be able to set a goal.

wait,

to set that as a goal i achieved it as a goal which means i don't need to set it


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 11, 2020)

[Cancelled] Melton Midyear Meltdown 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org




Melton Midyear Meltdown


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 12, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> [Cancelled] Melton Midyear Meltdown 2020 | World Cube Association
> 
> 
> The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...
> ...


Also Tramsheds twin comps in sydney. Just registered for Enjoyable sydney gathering 2020!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 12, 2020)

And Tassie 2x2 twist off






[Cancelled] Tassie Two by Two Twist-off 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 16, 2020)

going to the gongs on. good luck to anyone there (i wish)


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 16, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Goals for Going to Gong 2020
> 2x2-sub 3 avg sub 2 single make finals
> 3x3-sub 15.5 avg PR single
> 4x4-sub 58 avg sub 55 single
> ...


2x2 absolutely rubbish missed finals by .02
3x3 2 decent averages with a 15.19 and a 11.13 single 
4x4 57 avg 53 single
OH 30.8 avg 26 single
Pyra 4.14 PR avg and 2nd place!
Very happy with 4x4, OH and Pyra
Decently happy with 3x3 but 2x2 was rip


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 22, 2020)

So many Aus comps coming up
I will probably be organisg a Sydney comp in November with 2x2-4x4 pyra skewb clock square-1 bld and fmc


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 22, 2020)

ahhh i wonder if @Mike Hughey will join and do square 1 bld


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 22, 2020)

so hows life


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 22, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> so hows life


Good. Almost sub 20 now. Still keeping in touch with friends even though I don’t see them much anymore because of highschool.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 29, 2020)

i am in a gate class, and i'm the only one who came to my high school from my primary. im also almost sub-20

we had a massive storm out west, hows it in the east?


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 1, 2020)

East is good, not bad weather but quite hot

Finally sub 14.5

Enjoyable sydney gathering comp in 1 week
Goals: 
3x3- sub 14 avg sub 11 single
4x4- sub 55 avg sub 50 single
5x5- make cutoff get an average
OH- sub 30 avg sub 25 single
Skewb- sub 6 avg make finals
Mega- make cutoff get an average
I unfortunately cannot go to Canberra Classic, Sydney Autumn or FMC 2020 but will hopefully go to Nats!


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 1, 2020)

unfortuantaely i can't go to all, hmmm 23 competitions

EDIT: nooooo! i cant do 5x5 at nats


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 1, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> unfortuantaely i can't go to all, hmmm 23 competitions
> 
> EDIT: nooooo! i cant do 5x5 at nats


Because you haven't done it at comp yet?


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 1, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> i am in a gate class, and i'm the only one who came to my high school from my primary. im also almost sub-20
> 
> we had a massive storm out west, hows it in the east?


It's hot. Went out skateboarding and only stayed out for 20 min.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 2, 2020)

got a aous gts2m. my times dropped by 13 secs in 2 days!


----------



## Sowrduk (Mar 5, 2020)

Goals for ESG 2020

3x3 sub 8.5 avg, sub 6.5 single
4x4 make final
5x5 make final
6x6 make cutoff
BLD sub 2 single, a mean
OH sub 17 avg
Megaminx sub 1:30 avg, sub 1:20 single
Skewb sub 5 avg and maybe podium (I'm 5th on psych sheet)
Multi 3/3 or 4/4

So yeah cool


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 5, 2020)

Sowrduk said:


> Goals for ESG 2020
> 
> 3x3 sub 8.5 avg, sub 6.5 single
> 4x4 make final
> ...


 New goals

3x3 sub 14
4x4 sub 55
5x5 avg maybe?
mega avg
OH sub 30
skewb beat @Sowrduk (unlikely because he is sub 5 and I am sub 6)

yeah just do well and have fun


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 5, 2020)

youse are lucky. perth gets like 2 comps a year


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 6, 2020)

Who’s going to Brisbane’s 20 in 20 in 2020


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 6, 2020)

i cant for obvious reasons. nice to see u on the aussie cubers thread!


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 7, 2020)

Day 1 finished
Skewb double PRs 4.15 single/6.31 avg made finals
OH double PRs 24.90/29.72
Megaminx double PRs 1:44/1:57
( 1:44 megaminx was overall PB by 4 secs lol )
3x3 sucked, 15.4 avg 12.6 single tomorrow I have 3x3 R2, skewb final, 4x4 and 5x5


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 7, 2020)

"A comp of many PRs"


----------



## NEONCUBES (Mar 8, 2020)

I went to ESG 2020 it was my first comp ever. Had a goal of sub 30 3x3 got a 30.70 average. I'm definitely hooked now  .


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 8, 2020)

NEONCUBES said:


> I went to ESG 2020 it was my first comp ever. Had a goal of sub 30 3x3 got a 30.70 average. I'm definitely hooked now  .


that is pretty much wat happened to me


----------



## Sowrduk (Mar 10, 2020)

ESG was good

3x3 8.35 avg, counting 7.05 but last solve fail and missed sub 8 avg, no sub 7 single
4x4 bad didn't make final
5x5 PR avg by 0.01
6x6 PR single and made cutoff
BLD 1:43 single, 2:01 mean
OH 16.00 avg and 11.89 single (Overall PB2)
Mega 1:30 avg 1:20 single
Skewb 5.08 avg sub 5 fail and 2.85 PR single
Multi 2/3 in 21:29, PR fail by 13 seconds and I paused for 2 mins on the last cube before deciding to DNF 

Cool comp, 9 PRs


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 10, 2020)

ESG was good
PRs
5x5 2:11/2:27
mega 1:44/1:57
skewb 4.15/5.73
OH 24.9/29.7
4x4 avg 56.7
3x3 was trash two 15 avgs
4x4 was pretty bag ngl


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 15, 2020)

i got another 13 second solve !

D B R U F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 R' D L B2 F D2 R

my other one
R2 B' R' U B' L2 F' D L R2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 F' D2


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 15, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> i got another 13 second solve !
> 
> D B R U F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 R' D L B2 F D2 R
> 
> ...


nice! what do you average


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 15, 2020)

I don’t see how you got a 13, i tried and got my average time


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 15, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> nice! what do you average


19-20


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 15, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> I don’t see how you got a 13, i tried and got my average time


i solved the double x-cross into the back and could look ahead at the front easier


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 15, 2020)

Also just started averaging sub 14/low 14 which is nice


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 17, 2020)

I got a PB of 12.32!
L B2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 B2 F D' B' D' F U R2 D2 R'


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 17, 2020)

*forgot to mention it was fullstep and no xcross*


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 17, 2020)

wow nice
I got a 12.10 PB fail avg (i avg high 13s PB of 11.92) 
Generated By csTimer on 2020-03-17
avg of 5: 12.10

Time List:
1. 12.47 D' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F D' L' U' L' D U' R2 F2 
2. (15.39) B L F2 B' R2 L2 U' B2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 F D2 R D2 
3. 12.07 L' F' U D2 R2 L' F2 R U D2 L2 B L2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 F2 
4. 11.77 F' U' L' D2 L F2 D' R L2 U L2 B2 U D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F 
5. (11.21) F2 U2 R' D' R' F L U2 F' D2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 17, 2020)

Were any a plus 2


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 17, 2020)

*cough*


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 17, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> *cough*


? Cody Caston there were lockups on the worst counting solve and the 15


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 17, 2020)

non-australians



Champions Team - GANCube




under phillip weyer it says sydney world champs in 2019!




also, slow down perth 2020, Kareem got megaminx NR ans clock! though not auz :l

shame i missed it






dang i just want the xs


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 17, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> under phillip weyer it says sydney world champs in 2019!


I mean there are a lot of wrong things on this site.

They let suspect that Feliks won World's 2013 with a GAN cube but as far as I know the Dayan Zhanchi is not made by GAN.
But that's GAN, pretending to be the most high-class and professional cubing company but having a pretty shitty website.

Also Max Park's (the "Speedcube Holder") picture is on point.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 18, 2020)

Just got my first sub 2 on 5x5, PB by 7 seconds


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 18, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Just got my first sub 2 on 5x5, PB by 7 seconds


I just got a 58 average on 4x4. Sub-1 here I come!

Also a sub-15 ao12 on 3x3

Generated By csTimer on 2020-03-18 (solving from 2020-03-18 16:26:41 to 2020-03-18 16:33:27)
avg of 12: 14.818

Time List:
1. 15.650 D2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 B' F2 D2 F2 R U2 L F' U' R2 F2 L2 @2020-03-18 16:26:41 
2. 13.793 U F' U2 L2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D' U' B2 L D2 F' L2 D' F' U2 L @2020-03-18 16:27:16 
3. (19.130) F2 U' F2 U L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 L B' L2 F2 D R2 F' R' F @2020-03-18 16:27:59 
4. 14.686 F U' L R2 U B2 R2 D U2 B2 D2 L2 U' F U' L' F2 U B U @2020-03-18 16:28:37 
5. 15.677 D B U' L U' D B U' L2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 R U2 R F2 R U @2020-03-18 16:29:20 
6. 15.070 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D B2 D' U2 B2 R' B' F' R B2 F' U L2 B' L' @2020-03-18 16:29:55 
7. 15.219 R2 B' R2 D2 R' F2 R D2 L' B2 L2 D2 U2 R' F R2 D F' L' D' R @2020-03-18 16:30:34 
8. (13.669) F2 B L2 U' F B2 L2 U R' L2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D @2020-03-18 16:31:07 
9. 13.940 L2 D2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 B L2 U2 L R D F2 R' F2 U' F2 U' @2020-03-18 16:31:38 
10. 14.614 D' U2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U L R F R B' R2 D' R2 F @2020-03-18 16:32:13 
11. 14.602 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 B' R2 D' L' R D2 U2 F' R D' @2020-03-18 16:32:48 
12. 14.925 B R' B2 D' R2 L' F' R2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 D B2 U F2 U B' D @2020-03-18 16:33:27

All round I'm improving a lot I think I set a goal to be sub-12 wish by the end of the year, dunno if its achievable for me but anyway...


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 18, 2020)

Nice! just got a sub 2:10 5x5 avg


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 18, 2020)

Anyone staying home because of coronavirus? my parents are keeping me home


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 19, 2020)

I’m not, and I wouldn’t like to anyway, i prefer to do schoolwork at school


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 19, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> I’m not, and I wouldn’t like to anyway, i prefer to do schoolwork at school


I would too, but I find it hard to get work done in class anyway, especially anything creative, so most of my writing work is done at home. Also, how likely do you guys think it is of me getting sub-12 on 3x3? I was averaging 50 when I started cubing in March last year, and I average 15-16 right now.


GAN 356 X said:


> I just got a 58 average on 4x4. Sub-1 here I come!
> 
> Also a sub-15 ao12 on 3x3
> 
> ...


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 19, 2020)

Well if you put your mind to it you might achieve it


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 20, 2020)

Cody_Caston you are actually quite good at skewb, wanna race sometime (i am 5ish avg)


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 20, 2020)

how do you know not trying to be rude or anything but sure i would like to race sometime (i am starting to average 4.4-5.2


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 20, 2020)

looked at your wca


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 20, 2020)

oh


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 20, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> how do you know not trying to be rude or anything but sure i would like to race sometime (i am starting to average 4.4-5.2


And I think you mentioned it in your member intro also. Here I am practicing skewb once a month and averaging 16 lol


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 20, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> And I think you mentioned it in your member intro also. Here I am practicing skewb once a month and averaging 16 lol


What is your main event?
What do you avg on 3x3 because I remember we were about the same a few weeks ago


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 20, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> What is your main event?
> What do you avg on 3x3 because I remember we were about the same a few weeks ago


My main events are 3x3, 4x4, 2x2, then 5x5. I average high 14-mid 16s depending if im warmed up or on the day


----------



## Sowrduk (Mar 20, 2020)

Is anyone gonna do the online FMC today

I'm gonna be on the train when I'm doing the second attempt but I want a sub 38 mean which is possible if I can carry on the other 2 attempts


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 20, 2020)

Sowrduk said:


> Is anyone gonna do the online FMC today
> 
> I'm gonna be on the train when I'm doing the second attempt but I want a sub 38 mean which is possible if I can carry on the other 2 attempts


Im going to be doing it
you will be at my house for first attempt right?


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeah i did put it in my member intro


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 21, 2020)

I got a 3.62 pb ao5 on skewb!


----------



## Sowrduk (Mar 21, 2020)

Lol I didn't get an email even though I registered at 9


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 21, 2020)

I got a 52 flat mean in FMC
very good for me but I don't practice


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 21, 2020)

Yeah, new 4x4 pb, 1:04.18 and mega 2:00.08 2 mins was cutoff and my last comp


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 21, 2020)

nice


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 21, 2020)

Now I average 1:10 on 4x4


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a sudden appeal to stickered cubes


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 21, 2020)

Got the YJ yuchuang v2m yesterday
It is very good


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 22, 2020)

Yes! Sub 1 4x4

00:59.586 - U F2 L B' D' R2 D R' F' R B' D2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 F L2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Fw2 D Fw2 B' Rw2 B2 Uw2 F2 D2 Rw' D2 L F2 D' U' Rw' Fw' U D2


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 22, 2020)

nice my best is 1:02.15


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 22, 2020)

Here are my 3x3 splits in d edgy average because I had to use multiphase and I'm not really used to it




Looks although my PLL is really good while my OLL is atrocious and my cross and F2L is mediocre


And here's a crappy sub-12 solve which I'm pretty sure the notation is right but i might be wrong, basically why I don't do FMC

Generated By csTimer on 2020-03-22

single: 11.486



Time List:

1. 11.486 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 B' R' B' U B' D F D L U' @2020-03-22 18:14:41



X-cross x2 y D L2 R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ D’ U r U’ r’

F2l 2 U R U’ R’ d’ L’ U L

F2L 3R U R’ U2 L’ U L

F2L 4 R U’ R’ U2 L’ U L

OLL F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’

PLL U2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 23, 2020)

I got a 15.5 pb average let's go


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 23, 2020)

Just got a PB 5x5 ao5: 2:06.15


----------



## NacksSnack (Mar 23, 2020)

See yah all at Melbourne!


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 24, 2020)

11.48 3x3 fullstep pb single lets go, I’m getting closer to a sub 10 single which was my 3x3 goal for the year


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 24, 2020)

Go big or go home. Aim for sub 20 lol jk ok no hate pls lol


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 24, 2020)

What should i do if i average all over the place because i average 16-20


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 24, 2020)

Idk practice more
I am starting to average 13.5ish
My goal for the end of the year is a sub 12 average, and my avg had dropped from high 15s to mid 13's so I am improving quickly


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 24, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> What should i do if i average all over the place because i average 16-20


You should be able to at least get sub-15 average


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 28, 2020)

Anyone doing the speedcubing australia online comp? For some reason i decided to not warm up and I failed and got a 23 average(I average 18-20 btw).


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 28, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Anyone doing the speedcubing australia online comp? For some reason i decided to not warm up and I failed and got a 23 average(I average 18-20 btw).


I got a pretty good average, it was a lotta fun. I wonder what they're doing next week? Im hoping 2x2 and 4x4


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 28, 2020)

Mine were the first 5 solves i did of the day
14.36 pretty bad
Im hoping for 4x4/5x5 and pyra


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 28, 2020)

Why did nobody tell me about this? Lol


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 28, 2020)

When was this


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 28, 2020)

It runs every weekend. I’m hoping for pyraminx or 2x2 next week.


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 28, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Why did nobody tell me about this? Lol





Cody_Caston said:


> When was this











Speedcubing Australia Online 2020 Information


Speedcubing Australia Online 2020 Competition Instructions Please note: There is no requirement to pre register for this competition; follow instructions below. This competition will feature all WCA events over a number of weekends. Whilst all times are set to AEST we welcome people from all a...




docs.google.com


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 29, 2020)

Ohh thanks


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 29, 2020)

Next week is 6x6 and skewb
what a meme


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 29, 2020)

Yay my best event skewb


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 30, 2020)

I’ve only ever practiced skewb once


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 30, 2020)

But ok


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 30, 2020)

i don't have a 6x6 rip
sk-ew-b maybe make finals idk, I avg 5ish with beginners


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 30, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Next week is 6x6 and skewb
> what a meme





Cody_Caston said:


> Yay my best event skewb


Yay my worst event is skewb. But I kinda like it now 6x6 will be good I like 6x6. D'you know if there are gonna be cutoffs?


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 30, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Yay my worst event is skewb. But I kinda like it now 6x6 will be good I like 6x6. D'you know if there are gonna be cutoffs?


Same here but I don’t have a 6x6. My main event is Pyraminx


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 30, 2020)

Yay, I don't even have a laptop so it'll be hard for me but ok, I'll do 6x6 and probably come last and I can't do skewb cause I don't have one and my brother won't let me use his.

Sent from my phone without taptalk


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 30, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Same here but I don’t have a 6x6. My main event is Pyraminx


Same, what do you average?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 30, 2020)

4:50 6x6


----------



## Cody_Caston (Mar 30, 2020)

i just got a 3.64 skewb pb average beating my last by 0.01


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 30, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Same, what do you average?


I average High 7 to low 8.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 31, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I average High 7 to low 8.


Ok


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 31, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Ok


Pb single 4.xx


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 31, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Pb single 4.xx


lol my skews pb is 8.xx and my average is 13

And @DerpBoiMoon im not much better at 6x6 4:25 average for me


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 31, 2020)

The quest to be faster than @GAN 356 X at 6x6


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 1, 2020)

The quest for me to buy a 6x6


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 1, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> The quest for me to buy a 6x6


Same lol, but first i need to save up for a new 2x2.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 1, 2020)

I don't have a 2x2 either lol
I traded my msin for a gan 354m at my last comp


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 1, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I don't have a 2x2 either lol
> I traded my msin for a gan 354m at my last comp


I had a 2x2


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 1, 2020)

Am i weird if i like skewb and practice it a lot?


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Apr 1, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Am i weird if i like skewb and practice it a lot?


No!


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 1, 2020)

Am I weird if I never practice skewb and can’t finger trick it?


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 1, 2020)

No


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 1, 2020)

Anybody have tips for learning large alg sets or motivating yourself to instead of just practicing


----------



## GAN 356 X (Apr 1, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Am I weird if I never practice skewb and can’t finger trick it?


That used to be me until a week ago so I now can finger tricks it, is till suck though rip


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 1, 2020)

Skewb isn't that weird it is fun for me
I just got skewb PB Ao5!!! 3.72
Also transitioned to Hoya for 5x5 and got 1:49 PB single!


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 1, 2020)

I just googled what Hoya is and it seems weird


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 2, 2020)

Luke Tycksen uses it and he avgs low 50
Hoya is pretty much as good as redux and yau, it just hasn't been explored much yet


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 2, 2020)

The biggest cube shaped puzzle i have is a 4x4 so i have no idea about 5x5


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 2, 2020)

Hoya is also a 4x4 method


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 2, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Hoya is also a 4x4 method


I still use reduction method for 4x4


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 2, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I still use reduction method for 4x4


Use yau even if you use roux on 3x3


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 2, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Use yau even if you use roux on 3x3


Ok. I need to learn megaminx last layer first. I use CFOP btw but I will learn yau


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 2, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Ok. I need to learn megaminx last layer first. I use CFOP btw but I will learn yau


Same


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 2, 2020)

Just learned Hoya for 4, haven’t timed myself yet though


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 2, 2020)

On my fourth solve i started to get my average time, I’m definitely switching to this on 4 but not sure about 5


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 2, 2020)

nvm after doing yau i realised that im faster on 4x4 than i think, but im switching to it on 5


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 2, 2020)

You know what stuff Hoya not using it at all


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 2, 2020)

But i could try meya


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 2, 2020)

Does 5 1 sentence posts in a row
Also I have gotten a lot worse at pyra due to not caring about it for 6 months and now I avg 5


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 2, 2020)

I have been trying to do pyramid a bit lately because my comp coming up doesn’t have skewb, they have pyra which sucks, and i average 7


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 2, 2020)

Pyraminx rules


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 3, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Pyraminx rules


NOT FOR ME


----------



## GAN 356 X (Apr 3, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> NOT FOR ME


I suck at pyra too


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 3, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I suck at pyra too


Yeah i like skewb


----------



## GAN 356 X (Apr 3, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Yeah i like skewb


I like both but suck at both skewb is 13 average pyra is 9 average


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 3, 2020)

I average 15 pyra, but I only just started. Why is everyone faster than me?


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 3, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> I average 15 pyra, but I only just started. Why is everyone faster than me?


Getting faster at Pyraminx is basically just planning out the entire first layer and good TPS. You will improve fast, trust me.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 3, 2020)

Pyraminx is a great event
Just work on blockbuilding and TPS, LBL can get you sub 4


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 3, 2020)

I use intuitive l4e colour neutral with a lot of rotations


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 3, 2020)

Ok
Idk why but I hate learning pyra algs so I still use LBL


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 3, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Ok
> Idk why but I hate learning pyra algs so I still use LBL


I like LBL. It does the job.


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 3, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Ok
> Idk why but I hate learning pyra algs so I still use LBL


There’s only like 5 cases


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah but i feel like i should know something more advanced by now


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 3, 2020)

Just did speedcubing Australia online, got a low 4 avg


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 3, 2020)

oh its now cool


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 3, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> oh its now cool


What is


----------



## GAN 356 X (Apr 4, 2020)

I hate learning lags in general


alexiscubing said:


> Ok
> Idk why but I hate learning pyra algs so I still use LBL


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 4, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I hate learning lags in general


I dont hate learning algs, I’m just lazy and cant be bothered to make time, but i do make time to learn sometimess


----------



## ProStar (Apr 4, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I hate learning lags in general



I know, learning how to recover after lag spikes is the worst

(I again crash this thread)


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 4, 2020)

I think i might be on speedcubing Australia’s twitch stream tomorrow


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 4, 2020)

I missed finals by .09 ):
good job cody btw
i would have been on t6he stream too
oh well ill just wait for 2x2 or pyra


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 4, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I missed finals by .09 ):
> good job cody btw
> i would have been on t6he stream too
> oh well ill just wait for 2x2 or pyra


oh that sucks, good job though
i still dont get how people got bad or normal times on the first scramble, it was ez


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 4, 2020)

What the first 3 sucked


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 4, 2020)

Not with my eyes


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 4, 2020)

I mean i thought that it was so bad that i did the corners around *the center of a different colour. *It ruined my avg but the time in itself wasn't that bad.


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 4, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I mean i thought that it was so bad that i did the corners around *the center of a different colour. *It ruined my avg but the time in itself wasn't that bad.


Are you going to be on the stream tomorrow cos i saw you on last week


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 5, 2020)

Skewb finals has been postponed


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 5, 2020)

rip and the nats logo comp has been postponed as well


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 5, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> rip and the nats logo comp has been postponed as well


I wasn’t going to enter that anyway
So I have to do skewb finals on Saturday


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 7, 2020)

just got a 1.57 skewb pb single!
scramble here B' R B L B' R B L' U'


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 7, 2020)

Layer rotate hedge sledge? Is that an advanced case?
Nice


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 7, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Layer rotate hedge sledge? Is that an advanced case?
> Nice


yeah it is, and i one looked it


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 7, 2020)

Cody, what is your skewb,


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 7, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Cody, what is your skewb,


Xman wingy


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 7, 2020)

Tingman is making an umboxing of the aoyan and 9pm AEDT so 7 for me


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 7, 2020)

The Aoyan has been out for a long time, the only reason i would want it is because mine locks up sometimes and that made me get a counting 7 in my pr average at comp and made me get a 5.46 average sub 5 fail but it rarely happens


----------



## GAN 356 X (Apr 10, 2020)

Who's competing in Speedcubing Online today? 2x2 and megaminx today, as well as mirror blocks. Pretty much my best and worst events.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 10, 2020)

me yay
Goals: 2x2 sub 3.4 idk
Mega: sub 1:55 I haven't practiced these events in months lol


----------



## GAN 356 X (Apr 10, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> me yay
> Goals: 2x2 sub 3.4 idk
> Mega: sub 1:55 I haven't practiced these events in months lol


Sub-4.5 2x2 average and sub-6 mega idk the last time I practiced mega was months ago


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 11, 2020)

Did 2x2 and got an average average of 5.xx with a lot of times all over the place


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 11, 2020)

I got 2.85 2x2 average!!!
Edit missed finals and the stream for the second time by less than 0.5 seconds. Bruh
Also good job @TipsterTrickster for getting a 1.92 avg and beating feliks
Good job @Cody_Caston
1:51.33 avg in mega with PB3 single of 1:37.xx


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 11, 2020)

but i didnt d a good job, there was barely any effort put in


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 11, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> but i didnt d a good job, there was barely any effort put in


lol its 2x2
turns out you needed a 2.2 avg to make finals and my best avgs are like 2.2 so i wouldnt have made finals anyway


----------



## GAN 356 X (Apr 11, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> lol its 2x2
> turns out you needed a 2.2 avg to make finals and my best avgs are like 2.2 so i wouldnt have made finals anyway


You use LBL for 2x2 right?


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 11, 2020)

Ortega but you don't do Tperm on bottom for your face, just layer or diag swap


GAN 356 X said:


> You use LBL for 2x2 right?


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 11, 2020)

I did quite well in Megaminx - a 1:51ish avg with a Pb#3 single of 1:37!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Apr 13, 2020)

I have learnt 3 of the sune cases from CLL and recognitions is hurting my limited brain cells.


----------



## Phyun (Apr 13, 2020)

AAH i missed the online comp.. im an idiot.


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 13, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I have learnt 3 of the sune cases from CLL and recognitions is hurting my limited brain cells.


The recognition is not that bad, it’s the recall in an actual solve that gets me


----------



## GAN 356 X (Apr 13, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> The recognition is not that bad, it’s the recall in an actual solve that gets me


Its also a habit of going straight into a regular sune algorithm rather than pausing for a millennia before recognising (or not) the correct case. Imo the H cases were easy to recognise and learn as they were all pretty easy to tell apart. also for the case H4 (x' U2 R U2 R2 F2 R U2 x) how do you AUF when your fingers are in a position that makes harder to do so? Thanks



Phyun said:


> AAH i missed the online comp.. im an idiot.


Its on every weekend of the coronavirus outbreak as far as I know. I dont think they've announced what events are next week. Im hoping for 4x4, 5x5, or pyraminx. Ill be happy as long there is an event I can compete in


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 13, 2020)

4x4 or pyra for me, was gonna do 2x2 but it broke.


GAN 356 X said:


> Its also a habit of going straight into a regular sune algorithm rather than pausing for a millennia before recognising (or not) the correct case. Imo the H cases were easy to recognise and learn as they were all pretty easy to tell apart. also for the case H4 (x' U2 R U2 R2 F2 R U2 x) how do you AUF when your fingers are in a position that makes harder to do so? Thanks
> 
> 
> Its on every weekend of the coronavirus outbreak as far as I know. I dont think they've announced what events are next week. Im hoping for 4x4, 5x5, or pyraminx. Ill be happy as long there is an event I can compete in


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 13, 2020)

I would do 4x4 and 5x5, tho I'm prob gonna forget like always lol. Stupid me


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 13, 2020)

Is 





[Cancelled] Australian Nationals 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org




Still happening?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Apr 13, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so. Not the I;d be able to go. Something funny and kinda annoying was that when I started curtin was very near when WCA world champs were in Aus, but of course I didn't no that existed so I missed out on maybe the only time in my time cubing champs will be in Australia which sucks.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 14, 2020)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





I hate myself
PB but 3rd pair is actually stupid
6.8 seconds 51 moves 7.5 TPS


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 14, 2020)

6 seconds noice. Didn't know you were cn


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 14, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> 6 seconds noice. Didn't know you were cn


Yeah I am CN on all of my events lol
Hoya CN is actually stupid


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 14, 2020)

Cn is something i need to get better at on skewb, i can do it good, but for cat2 cases, it takes me like 0.4 to recognise


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 14, 2020)

Cody, your skewb average is better then feliks bruh


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 14, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Cody, your skewb average is better then feliks bruh


Isn’t that kind of obvious for someone that has it as his main event (mostly because that’s all I’m good at) compared to someone that doesn’t practice at all


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 14, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Cody, your skewb average is better then feliks bruh


I mean if I didn't plus two a 3.1 I would be better than him as well and I don't practice skewb...


----------



## Sowrduk (Apr 14, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Hoya CN is actually stupid


lol then don't cn


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 14, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> alg.cubing.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F' U F U L' U' L // ZBLS
same OLL into G-Perm

your inspection rotation was simply an x.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 14, 2020)

Sowrduk said:


> lol then don't cn


Sora Nou


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 14, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> F' U F U L' U' L // ZBLS
> some OLL into G-Perm
> 
> your inspection rotation was simply an x.


oops I was doing trial and error because I didn't know rotations


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 19, 2020)

3.43 skewb PB AVERAGE!
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-19
avg of 5: 3.43

Time List:
1. 3.64 R' L U' L R U' L' R 
2. (5.48) R' U B' R' U' B U R U' 
3. 4.14 U B L' R B' U' L' U R' 
4. (2.04) R' U' B L' B' L U' R' B' 
5. 2.50 U' R' B L' B' L R L' R'


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 19, 2020)

We should make a Aussie Cubers gallery.

I'll do it if someone tells me how to add people to add media


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 19, 2020)

just got a 3.43 average again 
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-19
avg of 5: 3.43

Time List:
1. 3.28 L' B' L U' R' L' U R' 
2. (6.14) U B R' U R' L' R' L' 
3. 2.99 L U' L R' B L U' R' U' 
4. 4.03 L' U L' U' B' U R L 
5. (2.76) L' U' B U L' U' L' R


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 19, 2020)

PB again 3.4 average


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 19, 2020)

Sent a PM to active members

Tell me if I forgot you.


----------



## alexiscubing (May 2, 2020)

Did well in the Aus online comp for 4x4
45.19 single and 51.66 avg (single is #3 and was fullstep but 2 of the cross edge were free)


----------



## GAN 356 X (May 2, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Did well in the Aus online comp for 4x4
> 45.19 single and 51.66 avg (single is #3 and was fullstep but 2 of the cross edge were free)


I did terrible compared to my normal average. RIP


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 3, 2020)

I got pb single in speedcubing aus with a 1:00.96!
But I got a terrible average


----------



## CodingCuber (May 4, 2020)

I forgot about it and now I'm sad. But I learnt megaminx so yeah


----------



## brododragon (May 4, 2020)

I live in America


----------



## David ep (May 4, 2020)

then leave


----------



## CodingCuber (May 4, 2020)

David ep said:


> then leave


David ep only get's summoned whenever there is an American on the Aussie Cubers thread lol


----------



## SirCuberCat (May 4, 2020)

Sydney yeahhh, can't find comps for some reason


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 4, 2020)

SirCuberCat said:


> Sydney yeahhh, can't find comps for some reason


Lol, there aren’t any for a long time


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 4, 2020)

David ep said:


> then leave


Hahaha. I’m from the US myself & only commenting to say this post is on point and made me chuckle. Carry on


----------



## brododragon (May 4, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Hahaha. I’m from the US myself & only commenting to say this post is on point and made me chuckle. Carry on


Mwhahahahaha flood this thread with Americans!


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 4, 2020)

Are yous making like a military to flood this thread with Americans?


----------



## alexiscubing (May 5, 2020)

SirCuberCat said:


> Sydney yeahhh, can't find comps for some reason


go to the tramsheds twin comps. wdy avg?


----------



## David ep (May 5, 2020)

nooooo


----------



## alexiscubing (May 5, 2020)

David ep said:


> nooooo


what


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (May 5, 2020)

I summon pizzaabumpers wait, no one is aussie


----------



## David ep (May 7, 2020)

ilegal we summon jayden macncheese


----------



## brododragon (May 7, 2020)

Yo


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (May 7, 2020)

@Faz back me up here


----------



## CodingCuber (May 7, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> @Faz back me up here


@GAN 356 X hey just give him one of those bribes you didn't do when that user created a thread thanking him.


----------



## GAN 356 X (May 7, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> @GAN 356 X hey just give him one of those bribes you didn't do when that user created a thread thanking him.


You mean Aussie Cubers Gallery? I'm confused, no offence


----------



## CodingCuber (May 8, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> You mean Aussie Cubers Gallery? I'm confused, no offence


Oh yeah, sorry. I just realised it was ProStar that bribed him. Not you. Bribing is an American tradition, not Aussie.








To Feliks


This is dedicated to Feliks Zemdegs. Thank you for inspiring me to go further.




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## CodingCuber (May 8, 2020)

@David ep I summon you. Brododragon is reacting to everyone’s posts in Aussie Cubers


----------



## alexiscubing (May 9, 2020)

Aus Online today, maybe a decent clock averagr (13-14?) (i use a trash lingao)


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 9, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Aus Online today, maybe a decent clock averagr (13-14?) (i use a trash lingao)


 I can’t compete today, i dont have a clock on me and i dont own a squan 
So no 2 points for me


----------



## GAN 356 X (May 9, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Aus Online today, maybe a decent clock averagr (13-14?) (i use a trash lingao)


I haven't done square 1 since my last comp, so idk if I can still solve it. I'll see though, I mean it does mean points on the leaderboard.

Also is it just me or does everyone seem to have less points than they should? I have competed in all the events I can and I only have 2 points on the leaderboard.


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 9, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I haven't done square 1 since my last comp, so idk if I can still solve it. I'll see though, I mean it does mean points on the leaderboard.
> 
> Also is it just me or does everyone seem to have less points than they should? I have competed in all the events I can and I only have 2 points on the leaderboard.


They add the points after the finals but all the finals have been postponed


----------



## GAN 356 X (May 9, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> They add the points after the finals but all the finals have been postponed


Oh thanks that helps a lot


----------



## CodingCuber (May 9, 2020)

I don't have clock or square 1 yay


----------



## brododragon (May 9, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> @David ep I summon you. Brododragon is reacting to everyone’s posts in Aussie Cubers


You've got the wrong person. I didn't do any reactolutions.


----------



## CodingCuber (May 9, 2020)

No, you liked my post in Aussie Cubers, meaning that you were still watching the thread. That is illegal


----------



## CodingCuber (May 9, 2020)

Nooooo brododragon stop @David ep @David ep @David ep @David ep @David ep help


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 9, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Nooooo brododragon stop @David ep @David ep @David ep @David ep @David ep help


Now that’s spamming ping


----------



## brododragon (May 9, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Now that’s spamming ping


I don't think you can ping someone more than once in the same post.


----------



## CodingCuber (May 9, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Now that’s spamming ping


I think it only does one notification because it’s in same post also brododragon get out.


----------



## GAN 356 X (May 9, 2020)

I don't think we should give hate to @brododragon just for being on a thread based mainly around Aussies. Just saying


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 10, 2020)

Do you guys want to create a cube.zone Aussie cubers room


----------



## brododragon (May 10, 2020)

No


----------



## ProStar (May 10, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Oh yeah, sorry. I just realised it was ProStar that bribed him. Not you. Bribing is an American tradition, not Aussie.



I didn't bribe him.



Yeah, Feliks? No, I haven't told them. They think you came by yourself. Yeah. Mhm. Okay, glad to hear you made all the money you paid SCR to make the zeroing is fake video back. Yup, cya.


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 10, 2020)

brododragon said:


> No


No offence but I wasn't talking to you


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (May 10, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Do you guys want to create a cube.zone Aussie cubers room


Nah it's fine. That's just disc for cubing.


----------



## brododragon (May 10, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> No offence but I wasn't talking to you


Yeah I know.


----------



## CodingCuber (May 10, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I don't think we should give hate to @brododragon just for being on a thread based mainly around Aussies. Just saying


Not hate, just a little joke sorry for confusion


----------



## CodingCuber (May 10, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Do you guys want to create a cube.zone Aussie cubers room


Nah It’s not that good yet anyway


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 17, 2020)

Nooooo! I just realised i forgot to compete in speedcubing Australia online yesterday, oh well I guess i lost one point


----------



## CodingCuber (May 17, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Nooooo! I just realised i forgot to compete in speedcubing Australia online yesterday, oh well I guess i lost one point


I literally forget every week but this week. I did one of my worst averages for pyraminx ever and still came like 20th so idk how that works out(8.6 average)


----------



## GAN 356 X (May 17, 2020)

I did pretty well, seeing as I hadn't practiced pyraminx and 7x7 beforehand


----------



## alexiscubing (May 18, 2020)

I could have gotten pyra podium but wasnt bothered


----------



## brododragon (May 18, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Hello!
> 
> Melbourne Cube Days is on today! Wish me luck!
> 
> ...


Oof. Why'd a mod have to edit?


----------



## CodingCuber (May 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Oof. Why'd a mod have to edit?


He invaded again!


----------



## GAN 356 X (May 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Oof. Why'd a mod have to edit?


What'd I even say beforehand? All I know is I generally don't talk that way lol


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 18, 2020)

When you live in America and there are 50 new messages in the Aussie Cubers Thread when you wake up.


----------



## David ep (May 19, 2020)

altona is cancelled rippereno


----------



## CodingCuber (May 19, 2020)

David ep said:


> altona is cancelled rippereno


I mean, what did you expect to happen?


----------



## David ep (May 21, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I mean, what did you expect to happen?


i mean its in october so...


----------



## CodingCuber (May 21, 2020)

David ep said:


> i mean its in october so...


yeah ik sad but i hope cube days still goes ahead even though that's getting my hopes up


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 21, 2020)

Tbh, i dont think any more comps will be on for the rest of the year


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello. Has everyone heard of the Speedcubing Australia Road trip down the east coast?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jul 8, 2020)

If the lockdown stops for Vic ill go for sure, im back into cubing, even if Im not as good as I used to be, with an 17-18 average instead of my usual 15. Oh, and forgetting literally every CLL I learnt, and a few OLL's


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 8, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> If the lockdown stops for Vic ill go for sure, im back into cubing, even if Im not as good as I used to be, with an 17-18 average instead of my usual 15. Oh, and forgetting literally every CLL I learnt, and a few OLL's


Same but not all of them lol. Only the one in Melbourne


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jul 9, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Same but not all of them lol. Only the one in Melbourne


Yep. I also managed to get a 12.xxx on 3x3 last time. I average about the same on CN, and my 4x4 times are like 1:10 instead of sub-1. 7x7 im the same, and 6x6 and 5x5 im a little worse. on 2x2 im about 5.3 average again oof


----------



## Oobius (Jul 9, 2020)

Cubing comp in Perth.





Register for Perth Late Night 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





Not many comps are held in Perth, so go to it if you can.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 9, 2020)

Oobius said:


> Cubing comp in Perth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@DerpBoiMoon


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jul 19, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> @DerpBoiMoon


Tyyyy I was gonna post it here too but you guys got before me. I don't think in will be able to, Im just not well, used to All those hygiene procedures. Will definitely try to go to more comps in future tho


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 19, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Tyyyy I was gonna post it here too but you guys got before me. I don't think in will be able to, Im just not well, used to All those hygiene procedures. Will definitely try to go to more comps in future tho


Cool. At least you're not going into lockdown for a second time though.


----------



## Cody_Caston (Jul 27, 2020)

Is anyone going to nats next year


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 27, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Is anyone going to nats next year


Probably not and not because of covid but more the fact there is no way my family will spend money for a plane flight just to go to a comp


----------



## Cody_Caston (Jul 29, 2020)

oof, its where i live so i can go


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Aug 11, 2020)

i might go, idk. should be fun. might not be though


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Aug 11, 2020)

cool sca road trip doesnt come to perth.


----------



## Oobius (Aug 17, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> cool sca road trip doesnt come to perth.


yeah theres hardly and comps in Perth. I think Zak Kenny organisers all of the Perth cubing events and theres only like 2 comps a year. sad


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 17, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> cool sca road trip doesnt come to perth.


Yeah it's because it is down the east coast


----------



## Cody_Caston (Aug 19, 2020)

Oof at least perth has a delegate i think, we dont have one in qld.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Aug 22, 2020)

Oobius said:


> yeah theres hardly and comps in Perth. I think Zak Kenny organisers all of the Perth cubing events and theres only like 2 comps a year. sad


ye Zak kenny organises, but sebatian is the "team leader"


----------



## Hayden Ng (Aug 22, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Oof at least perth has a delegate i think, we dont have one in qld.



I feel like Ming Dao Ting (Tingman) could become one in the future


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 22, 2020)

HNcubing said:


> I feel like Ming Dao Ting (Tingman) could become one in the future


I mean he organises heaps of comps. He should become a delegate for sure.


----------



## Oobius (Sep 5, 2020)

Another cubing comp in Perth register opens in 3 days





Register for Speedy South Perth 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## CodingCuber (Sep 5, 2020)

Oobius said:


> Another cubing comp in Perth register opens in 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And again... @DerpBoiMoon


----------



## Cody_Caston (Sep 5, 2020)

Damn perth getting all the comps now


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 8, 2020)

So... some new comps have been announced and some have been cancelled.
Let's start with the good news:

Turn Around Tassie - a Tasmanian comp featuring most events. (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/TurnAroundTassie2020)

Perth has gotten a whole heap of comps. I guess they must have listened to you, @DerpBoiMoon . Here's the list:





Pinjarra Puzzle Party 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org









South Perth Summer 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org









Showground Showdown 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org









York Cube Day 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





Now I know this isn't exactly in Australia but New Zealand is close enough lol - https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/NewZealandNationals2020

Now for the bad news, unfortunately all the Speedcubing Australia West Coast tour comps got cancelled. The reason for this is most likely because of the risk of border closures and stuff but none the less, it's still kinda sad. Especially for me in Melbourne because now I have no comps to look forward to. anyway, thought I'd share this news.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 8, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> So... some new comps have been announced and some have been cancelled.
> Let's start with the good news:
> 
> Turn Around Tassie - a Tasmanian comp featuring most events. (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/TurnAroundTassie2020)
> ...


So tell me how Australia was able to fight off the virus so much better than the U.S.? It might have something to do with the population/population density, but was there anything else they did?


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> So tell me how Australia was able to fight off the virus so much better than the U.S.? It might have something to do with the population/population density, but was there anything else they did?


We locked down fast. Pretty much as soon as every state had 10 cases, we locked down. Then, just recently, where I live (Melbourne), we had a second wave and at one day we had 700 cases. We went into like a 2 month lockdown and face masks became mandatory. I guess we just listened to the health expert. Also people were really encouraged to get tested as soon as they got sick so our testing rates were good.



Spoiler: Slightly controversial 



Plus, we don't have orange man in charge.



Edit: Guessing the meh reaction is because of the Trump thing. Just my opinion but ok.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 8, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> We locked down fast. Pretty much as soon as every state had 10 cases, we locked down. Then, just recently, where I live (Melbourne), we had a second wave and at one day we had 700 cases. We went into like a 2 month lockdown and face masks became mandatory. I guess we just listened to the health expert. Also people were really encouraged to get tested as soon as they got sick so our testing rates were good. Plus, we don't have orange man in charge.
> 
> Edit: Guessing the meh reaction is because you're a Trump supporter. Just my opinion but ok.


I’m just going to say that the 2 main Australian political parties are essentially our (Americans’) Democratic Party and a Socialist Party. And you can’t call other countries’ leaders names unless they’re Vladimir Putin, Kim Jong Un, or whoever the dictator of China is. But let’s not get into a political debate. How early did Australia get shut down? We got shut down as a nation sometime in March I think, but my state shut down earlier than that.


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’m just going to say that the 2 main Australian political parties are essentially our (Americans’) Democratic Party and a Socialist Party. And you can’t call other countries’ leaders names unless they’re Vladimir Putin, Kim Jong Un, or whoever the dictator of China is. But let’s not get into a political debate. How early did Australia get shut down? We got shut down as a nation sometime in March I think, but my state shut down earlier than that.


bruh we call our own leader "scotty for marketing" and "scomo". We had 10 cases in each state i think some time like early march and that's when we all locked down I think.


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> So tell me how Australia was able to fight off the virus so much better than the U.S.? It might have something to do with the population/population density, but was there anything else they did?



I think it's because at first people in the U.S. didn't really take the lockdown as seriously as other countries.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> So tell me how Australia was able to fight off the virus so much better than the U.S.? It might have something to do with the population/population density, but was there anything else they did?


Because the yokels in the US(I am in the US, not feeling so patriotic) wouldn't stay home and mask up


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 8, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> I think it's because at first people in the U.S. didn't really take the lockdown as seriously as other countries.





DNF_Cuber said:


> Because the yokels in the US(I am in the US, not feeling so patriotic) wouldn't stay home and mask up


I agree that for the first 4-6 weeks we should have, but our economy is built in a way that can’t sustain multiple months of an economic shutdown. Obviously in an ideal world, everybody would have listened for the first month, then we wouldn’t be in the situation we’re in now.

China was able to fight it off because if they didn’t listen to their leader, they would be killed, or they gave all of their important citizens the vaccine that they patented back in February. One of the two.


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I agree that for the first 4-6 weeks we should have, but our economy is built in a way that can’t sustain multiple months of an economic shutdown. Obviously in an ideal world, everybody would have listened for the first month, then we wouldn’t be in the situation we’re in now.
> 
> China was able to fight it off because if they didn’t listen to their leader, they would be killed, or they gave all of their important citizens the vaccine that they patented back in February. One of the two.


Obviously any economy is gonna suffer in a lockdown but there are ways to lessen the damage. Take JobKeeper and JobSeeker payment schemes in Australia. Our economy would be in a much worse place without them. At the end of the day, human lives matter more than economic damage. anyway, I think this is getting a little off topic now.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 8, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Obviously any economy is gonna suffer in a lockdown but there are ways to lessen the damage. Take JobKeeper and JobSeeker payment schemes in Australia. Our economy would be in a much worse place without them. At the end of the day, human lives matter more than economic damage. anyway, I think this is getting a little off topic now.


I’m just kinda disappointed that the U.S. can’t have comps.


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’m just kinda disappointed that the U.S. can’t have comps.


I wish the WCA would look into some alternatives like online comps (although it would be hard to make sure no one cheats),


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 8, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I wish the WCA would look into some alternatives like online comps (although it would be hard to make sure no one cheats),


I would also like if the promised [email protected] Season 2 would start soon, even though I understand that the organizers are probably busy.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Dec 8, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> So... some new comps have been announced and some have been cancelled.
> Let's start with the good news:
> 
> Turn Around Tassie - a Tasmanian comp featuring most events. (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/TurnAroundTassie2020)
> ...


Thank you so much, I was hoping for to go to South Perth Summer, but it's full, and for transportation issues, I can't attend York or Pinjarra. And I understand why people need to wear a face mask. At least I'm getting back to the community


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 26, 2020)

Melbourne Summer 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





Melbourne finally has a comp planned! But... I can't go since I'll be on holidays and I get back the day after the second day  .
Thought I would let everyone know anyway. I don't know many fellow melbourne cubers on this forum but I'll just tag the ones I do know.

@GAN 356 X @David ep @Iwannaganx (not active any more big sad) @Faz

In other news I'm thinking of organising some kind of comp so I'll keep you updated on that.

Update: Just requested access to a venue and contacted a local delegate.


----------



## David ep (Dec 26, 2020)

excuse me


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 26, 2020)

David ep said:


> excuse me


h u h ?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 26, 2020)

David ep said:


> excuse me





CodingCuber said:


> h u h ?


He obviously burped.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello. So most Sydney comps got cancelled but in the mean time we also got Altona 2021: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/AltonaAlgorithms2021
Go if you can. Bye.


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Barwon Cube for the Kids 2021





Barwon Cube for the Kids 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Barwon Cube for the Kids 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oof how can a comp have 3 side events and no OH or 5x5. (I guess I shouldn't care... I don't live on the right continent.)


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> oof how can a comp have 3 side events and no OH or 5x5. (I guess I shouldn't care... I don't live on the right continent.)


Probably because they are short events and the comp only goes for one day


----------



## David ep (Feb 12, 2021)

whats poppin bois


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 13, 2021)

David ep said:


> whats poppin bois


lockdown rip


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 16, 2021)

Sydney Re-open Saturday and Sydney Re-open Sunday. These competitions are twin competitions held at the same venue on two seperate days. Competitors can only attend one of the two days. The aim is to get as many people competing as possible while still following the COVID restrictions.






Sydney Re-Open Saturday 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org









Sydney Re-Open Sunday 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 27, 2021)

After the unfortunate cancellation of Altona Algorithms 2021 due to the 5-day snap lockdown in Victoria, the organisers have decided to try again!

On top of this, we also got an only blind events comp in Brisbane organised by Tingman and Speedcubing Australia and a small comp in Alice Springs.






Altona Algorithms Attempt 2 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org









Please Be Quiet Brisbane 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org









April in Alice Springs 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 28, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> After the unfortunate cancellation of Altona Algorithms 2021 due to the 5-day snap lockdown in Victoria, the organisers have decided to try again!
> 
> On top of this, we also got an only blind events comp in Brisbane organised by Tingman and Speedcubing Australia and a small comp in Alice Springs.
> 
> ...


I thought please be quiets had FMC too usually


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 28, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I thought please be quiets had FMC too usually


2 attempts of Multi and 3 rounds of 3BLD take awhile, and I’m sure the organizers wanted to keep the comp only 1 day, so they decided not to include FMC. But yes, Please be Quiets usually have FMC as well.


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 28, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I thought please be quiets had FMC too usually


Not this time. Considering that it's a relatively small comp and also for the reasons that @BenChristman1 raised it does kinda make sense but yeah, usually please be quiets also have FMC


----------



## David ep (Mar 1, 2021)

yooooo anyone here going to barwon?


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 2, 2021)

David ep said:


> yooooo anyone here going to barwon?


2 hour drive for a one day comp? No. But good luck if you are going!


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 14, 2021)

Cubing is fun. Been going on and off. Somehow averaging 3 seconds faster.

Eh. Maybe high school has its benefits


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 10, 2021)

Just so everyone knows, I've decided to stop posting updates about comps on this thread because there are way too many for me to keep track of now. If you want to know when comps appear in your area, subscribe to Speedcubing Australia's mailing list. 

The major comps that have been announced are the state ant territory championships and Australian Nationals.






[Cancelled] Australian Nationals 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org










[Cancelled] VIC State Championship 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org









[Cancelled] ACT Championship 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org









SA State Championship 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org









TAS State Championship 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org









[Cancelled] NT Championship 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 10, 2021)

*visible jealousy*


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 11, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Just so everyone knows, I've decided to stop posting updates about comps on this thread because there are way too many for me to keep track of now. If you want to know when comps appear in your area, subscribe to Speedcubing Australia's mailing list.
> 
> The major comps that have been announced are the state ant territory championships and Australian Nationals.
> 
> ...


wa doesnt have one?


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 11, 2021)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> wa doesnt have one?


Not yet, as far as I am aware but I am about 80% sure that there will be one.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 11, 2021)

@DerpBoiMoon bit late but here you are:





WA State Championship 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





Also random thought but now the only Australian WR holder is David.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 11, 2021)

What about Skewb single?


----------



## Hayden Ng (Jun 11, 2021)

Waffles said:


> What about Skewb single?


Yep that's Aussie too


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 11, 2021)

Waffles said:


> What about Skewb single?


Oh yeah, true!


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jun 17, 2021)

Eh thanks bro


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 20, 2021)

Melbourne is the only candidate for the Oceanic Championship 2022 (so I assume that it will hold the championship).






Candidates for WCA Championships 2022/2023 (June 2021) | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jun 20, 2021)

Should it not be 2022?


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 20, 2021)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Should it not be 2022?


My bad, just edited it. Thanks for picking that up.


----------



## Curado (Jun 21, 2021)

Just saying a quick hello. 
Just joined this site and got told about this Aussie thread. 
Anyway I'm from Wangaratta in north east Victoria and keen to do a comp at some point. 
Looking forward to following this thread.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 24, 2021)

Unfortunately, both the VIC State Championship and the NSW State Championship have been cancelled due to the current COVID situation.


----------



## Hayden Ng (Jun 25, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Unfortunately, both the VIC State Championship and the NSW State Championship have been cancelled due to the current COVID situation.


That's unfortunate. Hoping that it stays out of QLD and hopefully nothing happens so QLD state champs can go ahead.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 25, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Unfortunately, both the VIC State Championship and the NSW State Championship have been cancelled due to the current COVID situation.



Just as I learnt full EG


----------



## Waffles (Jun 29, 2021)

HNcubing said:


> That's unfortunate. Hoping that it stays out of QLD and hopefully nothing happens so QLD state champs can go ahead.



And Queensland is cancelled too


----------



## Hayden Ng (Jun 29, 2021)

Waffles said:


> And Queensland is cancelled too


yep that aged well


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 30, 2021)

Yeah so most upcoming comps have been cancelled around Australia. Championships cancelled include: VIC, NSW & QLD champs. The only regular local comp still going ahead is Cranbourne Crazy Clock Challenge. Hoping most of these cancelled competitions can be rescheduled after the outbreak. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 30, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Yeah so most upcoming comps have been cancelled around Australia. Championships cancelled include: VIC, NSW & QLD champs. The only regular local comp still going ahead is Cranbourne Crazy Clock Challenge. Hoping most of these cancelled competitions can be rescheduled after the outbreak. Stay safe everyone.



Did they cancel the WA competition?

Also the Cranbourne one is late enough that it may escape the COVID outbreak* IN VICTORIA *(I hope. First BLD attempt for me there). By late August I assume it’s going to be under control. If I had to make a guess, that’s when they’d be holding the state championships again. Or early September. tbh I’m just guessing but it’s an educated guess, backed up by an amount of hope that roughly fills a 123x917 metre space.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 30, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Did they cancel the WA competition?
> 
> Also the Cranbourne one is late enough that it may escape the COVID outbreak* IN VICTORIA *(I hope. First BLD attempt for me there). By late August I assume it’s going to be under control. If I had to make a guess, that’s when they’d be holding the state championships again. Or early September. tbh I’m just guessing but it’s an educated guess, backed up by an amount of hope that roughly fills a 123x917 metre space.


WA is still currently going ahead since it is a while away but I wouldn't be surprised if it was cancelled. I hope the Victorian State Championships are held at a later date and I might even be able to go if it is postponed until after the soccer season (unlikely tho, will probably have to wait for cube days).


----------



## Waffles (Jun 30, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> I hope the Victorian State Championships are held at a later date and I might even be able to go if it is postponed until after the soccer season (unlikely tho, will probably have to wait for cube days).



The old date for VIC State was on my sisters birthday (3rd) and friend’s birthday (4th). I wouldn’t mind if it was in September, except if it was on my birthday (or tbh grand final weekend, I always go away then) and hopefully they can find venues for cube days. That’s apparently been the problem all over Australia.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 30, 2021)

Waffles said:


> The old date for VIC State was on my sisters birthday (3rd) and friend’s birthday (4th). I wouldn’t mind if it was in September, except if it was on my birthday (or tbh grand final weekend, I always go away then) and hopefully they can find venues for cube days. That’s apparently been the problem all over Australia.


An outdoor comp could be interesting if they don’t find venues, although impractical for something as large as Melbourne Cube Days.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 15, 2021)

Another one bites the dust over in the ACT

And WA have 3 of the 6 upcoming competitions in Australia. GJ.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> *visible jealousy*



ik this is from months ago but...

lol Australia has 6/60 upcoming comps. 1/10. 3 in WA. Poggers


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 15, 2021)

Hope Cranbourne Crazy Clock challenge can still go ahead...


----------



## Waffles (Jul 15, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Hope Cranbourne Crazy Clock challenge can still go ahead...



I bought a clock yesterday for the comp, I agree. I don’t want to have wasted 40 dollars


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 15, 2021)

Waffles said:


> I bought a clock yesterday for the comp, I agree. I don’t want to have wasted 40 dollars


I’m not going because I have soccer on the weekend of the comp but I know a few people who are going that basically did the same thing lol


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 20, 2021)

The NT Championship scheduled for this weekend has been cancelled due to the COVID-19 situation around the country. 

I would also be keeping an eye on the Cranbourne comp considering that it is coming up in the next month.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 21, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> The NT Championship scheduled for this weekend has been cancelled due to the COVID-19 situation around the country.
> 
> I would also be keeping an eye on the Cranbourne comp considering that it is coming up in the next month.



Aaaaaaaand another one bites the dust

Only SA, WA and TAS have had championships, lol


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 21, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Only SA, WA and TAS have had championships, lol


That aged well. All state championships have now been cancelled


----------



## Waffles (Jul 21, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> That aged well. All state championships have now been cancelled


I’m not going to aus nats but I hope it’s good for them.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 21, 2021)

Waffles said:


> I’m not going to aus nats but I hope it’s good for them.


Yeah. I think that they were gonna do sone “State Cup” thing where the teams would be decided by the State Championship podiums but idk how that will work now.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 21, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Yeah. I think that they were gonna do sone “State Cup” thing where the teams would be decided by the State Championship podiums but idk how that will work now.


Western Australia vs Tasmania vs South Australia: the ultimate state battle!


----------



## Waffles (Jul 25, 2021)

Anyone living in Western Australia has access to comps for the rest of their life, they have more than half of the comps in Australia. We all know which state is doing the best with COVID now.


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 3, 2021)

Where do you guys get your cubes? I usually get them from speedcube.com.au because I live close to the store but some of my friends either use DailyPuzzles or switch between speedcube.com.au and DailyPuzzles depending on what’s in stock.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 3, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Where do you guys get your cubes? I usually get them from speedcube.com.au because I live close to the store but some of my friends either use DailyPuzzles or switch between speedcube.com.au and DailyPuzzles depending on what’s in stock.


Only cube I’ve bought since March is the QiYi clock, which I got from speedcube. I like being able to pick it up (10 minute ride), however with dailypuzzles, well, it’s based in SA.


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 3, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Only cube I’ve bought since March is the QiYi clock, which I got from speedcube. I like being able to pick it up (10 minute ride), however with dailypuzzles, well, it’s based in SA.


Yeah. Any idea if DailyPuzzles have a warehouse where people living nearby can go and pick up cubes? That’s one of my favourite things about speedcube.


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 8, 2021)

Well, yet another Melbourne comp has been officially cancelled with Cranbourne Crazy Clock Challenge marked as cancelled this morning. 





__





[Cancelled] Cranbourne Crazy Clock Challenge 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## Waffles (Aug 8, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Well, yet another Melbourne comp has been officially cancelled with Cranbourne Crazy Clock Challenge marked as cancelled this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful news


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 9, 2021)

I hate to bring more bad news but unfortunately, Australian Nationals 2021 has been cancelled. Guess it goes to show how quickly a situation can change. Just months ago we had comps all over the place and now we only have 3 comps all in Perth. Oh well, let’s hope for the best next year.






[Cancelled] Australian Nationals 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## Waffles (Aug 9, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> I hate to bring more bad news but unfortunately, Australian Nationals 2021 has been cancelled. Guess it goes to show how quickly a situation can change. Just months ago we had comps all over the place and now we only have 3 comps all in Perth. Oh well, let’s hope for the best next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I wish you could react multiple times to one message


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 9, 2021)

delta variant be going savage everywhere


----------



## Waffles (Aug 10, 2021)

Who else is contemplating moving to Perth?


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 10, 2021)

I bet @DerpBoiMoon is just sitting here and laughing to himself lol. Went from no comps in Perth in 2019 to all the comps in Australia.


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 10, 2021)

From Speedcubing Australia's Instagram:



> It is with incredible sadness, the Speedcubing Australia committee has made the difficult decision to cancel the 2021 Australian Nationals. The committee agreed that the ongoing uncertainty, operational constraints, challenges and risks means it is near impossible to hold a major speedcubing competition during the COVID-19 pandemic.







__





Speedcubing Australia on Instagram: "It is with incredible sadness, the Speedcubing Australia committee has made the difficult decision to cancel the 2021 Australian Nationals. The committee agreed that the ongoing uncertainty, operational constraint







www.instagram.com


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 10, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> From Speedcubing Australia's Instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my condolences to all the aussie cubers missing out on nats due to this goddamn virus


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 16, 2021)

Guess what? A comp outside of WA was announced! 

Simple Solutions is an FMC comp coming up in Adelaide on September 19th.




__





Simple Solution South Australia 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 23, 2021)

Who is in lockdown here, like me? I think, to encourage people stay safe in their homes and reduce stress, the government should on request send to everybody a Moyu AI Cube, the only condition is to log in everyday and solve for at least an hour. Yes, it is very good (except for the software), and as far as I know, this is something suitable for people from very young to very old.


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 23, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Who is in lockdown here, like me? I think, to encourage people stay safe in their homes and reduce stress, the government should on request send to everybody a Moyu AI Cube, the only condition is to log in everyday and solve for at least an hour. Yes, it is very good (except for the software), and as far as I know, this is something suitable for people from very young to very old.


I think most of us are all in lockdown unfortunately. But on the bright side that just means more time to cube and improve. I've bee considering getting the Weilong AI since it is a fair bit cheaper than other cubes and seems like it would suit my turning style best. Only issue with smart cubes at the moment is that most software seems to be pretty terrible to use.

On another topic, last year Speedcubing Australia organised an online comp for cubers in Australia due to lockdowns nation-wide. I think it would be really cool if they did this again so we could have a competition like experience at home.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 23, 2021)

That's right, especially if you use Roux, even the best of the current software is not so good. It still beats writing down or typing in your solve times using a non-smart cube (no granularity like step times, etc). However, I really think the cube makers are missing the point and they look quite un-smart not to get the best software out, better than competitors' and have an advantage in what I believe will be a significant market soon. I'm all for the use of technology for cubing. Organising online competition and having online coaching, and local "meets" should be good and the way to go, with no end to this virus problem.


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 24, 2021)

Hey everyone. JJ Cuber has organised a Oceania-wide online competition. See more details in his video.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 30, 2021)

I’m beginning to think we’re going to have a repeat of lockdown #2 here


----------



## CFOPSubber (Aug 30, 2021)

Whats the closest event to Perth and when is it happening?


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 30, 2021)

CFOPSubber said:


> Whats the closest event to Perth and when is it happening?


There are 3 competitions scheduled near perth. You can find them on the WCA website.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 1, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Who else is contemplating moving to Perth?


bump


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 1, 2021)

It's more tempting as the lockdown continues and Delta gets out of hand in the bigger cities. It is however not impossible that by November or December, with more vaccination, we will be OK in Melbourne.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 5, 2021)

To all the fathers and the sons and daughters here, have a great time today! Lockdown or not, it's up to us to to be happy and to make each other happy.  

https://res.cloudinary.com/teepubli...v1592596698/production/designs/11490203_0.jpg


----------



## CodingCuber (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi everyone. We have a large Discord community for cubers from Oceania here if anyone wants. We run all sorts of events for those of you who are stuck in lockdowns. Right now, some of the best cubers from Australia and New Zealand on our server are competing in the Oceanic League. I look forward to seeing more of you in the server!

Link expires in 7 days, please DM me for another link if you see this after then.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 18, 2021)

There are two competitions coming up in Victoria: Kensington 2021, and Geelong Says So-Long 2021. They are part of a series, meaning you can only go to one, like twin competitions. 

Hope they don’t get cancelled due to a five day lockdown or something.


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 18, 2021)

Waffles said:


> There are two competitions coming up in Victoria: Kensington 2021, and Geelong Says So-Long 2021. They are part of a series, meaning you can only go to one, like twin competitions.
> 
> Hope they don’t get cancelled due to a five day lockdown or something.


Unfortunately I leave to go on holidays on the 18th. Our holiday timing seems to always be terrible.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Nov 18, 2021)

Really sucks how there wasn't a Perth Puzzle Part 2021, and I don't think there is one planned for next year.




__





Perth Puzzle Party 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





All the competitions are just 3x3, 4x4, 5x5


----------



## Waffles (Dec 15, 2021)

Anyone else going to Geelong?


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 15, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Anyone else going to Geelong?


Unfortunately I am going to be away. Definitely signing up for Melbourne Summer today though.


----------



## Waffles (Dec 24, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Unfortunately I am going to be away. Definitely signing up for Melbourne Summer today though.


Unfortunately I’m not going to Melbourne summer because of cricket semi finals but if they have Altona this year I should be free to go


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 15, 2022)

If anyone is interested in trading something for a YJ YuChuang 5x5 at Melbourne Summer, please PM me.


----------



## Waffles (May 28, 2022)

This thing is very dead but anyone going to the Victorian open next week?


----------



## hyn (May 28, 2022)

Ye I am


----------



## David ep (May 28, 2022)

me


----------



## Imsoosm (May 28, 2022)

are you the actual David Epstein?


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 11, 2022)

Waffles said:


> This thing is very dead but anyone going to the Victorian open next week?


I went but bad results.


Imsoosm said:


> are you the actual David Epstein?


yes he is


----------

